# photo



## fun08 (29 Octobre 2012)

bonjour 

  je souhaiterais  envoyer des photos dans la prochaines discussion sur ce site , mais je ne sais pas comment m y prendre  auriez vous la gentillesse de me répondre si cela est possible. 
Comment dois je faire


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu peux par ex. utiliser un hébergeur externe (http://www.imageshack.us, http://tinypic.com)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu peux utiliser dans Google > Photo (attention à les déclarer > publique) 

https://accounts.google.com/Service...%26tab%3Dwq&service=lh2&ltmpl=gp&passive=true


----------



## fun08 (29 Octobre 2012)

BONJOUR

   merci sly je vais me renseigner  sur le net afin de comprendre comment cela fonctionne je pense que cela et payant


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2012)

fun08 a dit:


> merci sly je vais me renseigner  sur le net afin de comprendre comment cela fonctionne je pense que cela et payant



Tinypic : gratuit.
Imageshack : je crois c'est tjs gratuit mais c'est à vérifier.


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Octobre 2012)

fun08 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je souhaiterais  envoyer des photos dans la prochaines discussion sur ce site , mais je ne sais pas comment m y prendre  auriez vous la gentillesse de me répondre si cela est possible.
> Comment dois je faire



ImageShack est gratuit....Pour poster des photos sur macge voir>>>>>>http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/ann...age-dans-les-forums-vous-saurez-tout-ici.html


----------

